# Heating Up Wet Food



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

So I was looking to see if anyone has invented some way to easily heat up left over refrigerated wet food. My process is boiling water and heating it up in a bowl (like a double boiler). Can be a bit time consuming, but I don't like how runny the wet food gets when I mix in hot water. Found this on Amazon, maybe I'll give it a try and if not just use it myself. 

What quick methods do you guys like to use?


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Microwave. Just heat for 15-20 seconds. Some people do not like microwaves. I will use it until they come up with something better.


----------



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

That would be lovely, lol, but the way I have learned about microwaving is that it destroys the nutrients even when it is in there for 5 seconds. (At least human food that is). Dog food is packed full of nutrients, I'm curious. I wonder how it effects it.


----------



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh wow I just read an article from Harvard published this year. They are saying that microwavingactually is the most nutritionally sound way of cooking. Short, fast, cooking retains more vitamins and minerals then other methods that cook it longer so the nutrients have time to leech out.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I use the microwave also for Molly's dehydrated raw or canned food......... (1/4 cup for 10 seconds and mix out the 'hot spots'.) 
Today, for the first time, I gave Molly her chicken leg frozen because it was so hot here and she actually enjoyed it! She usually prefers her raw meat at room temp!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I never heard about the microwave killing nutrients. I would use it.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Why do you need to warm it up?

I give it to my guys straight from the fridge.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I do not always warm up refrigerated food for my dogs but I do if the dog is a picky eater because it increases the smell. I started warming food for my Addison dog because I read it might be easier to him to digest plus it made him want to eat it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A dog's sense of smell is much stronger than their sense of taste, so warming up food will enhance the smell, which for a dog who is 'selective' is a good thing!
I have a 'selective' eater! Hahaha!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

hollyollyc said:


> So I was looking to see if anyone has invented some way to easily heat up left over refrigerated wet food. My process is boiling water and heating it up in a bowl (like a double boiler). Can be a bit time consuming, but I don't like how runny the wet food gets when I mix in hot water. Found this on Amazon, maybe I'll give it a try and if not just use it myself.
> 
> What quick methods do you guys like to use?


I just warm it up in the microwave for 10 seconds, I only feed wet food to my toothless 14 year old girl Flower who deserves to be pampered.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Unless you drown it in water and then throw the water away, microwaving is probably easiest: Fact or Fiction: Does Cooking Vegetables in the Microwave Destroy The Nutrients? ? Food News | The Kitchn


----------



## lsm52 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have to say in all my years of living with dogs I never once thought of heating up the canned food. I always used it straight from the refrigerator.


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Our boy Paddy is a very picky eater. He generally turns his nose up to kibble but will eat wet food. If it has been refrigerated, I add a bit of chicken stock (low sodium) and nuke it for 8-15 seconds, depending on the size of the portion. That's enough to interest him. A fresh helping gets 5 seconds in the MW.


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

I heat up the food for a few seconds to knock the chill off. Luna vomits if the food is cold.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I microwave Penny's canned food I use as a topper. For the smell and for spreadability. If Just plop the cold stuff on their she'll usually just eat that and leave the kibble. But if it's warm it'll spread better and to get the topper she has to eat the kibble. I'm diabolical like that. 

Rick


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Used to and still do microwave on low then stir well, but now I've found just hot water in a bowl then put the food bowl with the canned and pumpkin in the hot water bath bowl works. I only just give a bit of canned with his breakfast kibble and mix it in well along with a little warm water.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

I've found that a bit of canned food, fresh baked pumpkin, and a minute or two of stirring with a fork coats all the kibble just fine. I do it with the canned food straight out of the fridge . It has occurred to me that it's a bit easier the day I open the can when it's room temperature, but frankly the dogs don't seem to notice when it's from the refrigerated can later on day 1 or day 2 or day 3 if we get that far. Maybe all that stirring heats it up!


----------



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! Good ideas on the pumpkin and chix stock. I might have to try heating up the chicken stock and maybe it will soak easier in wet food.

So far I have been microwaving refrigerated food for 10 seconds. I use to heat it up in a mock double-boiler. I've been using more wet food then dry food nowadays though. Picky, picky eater, but she is my angel.


----------

